# REW V5 Beta



## JohnM

*REW V5 Beta Released!*

The beta release of REW V5 is (finally!) available for download in the Shack downloads area. V5 adds a number of new features, including 

New user interface
Phase, Group Delay, Step Response and Spectrogram plots
Phase wrap/unwrap, IR minimum phase conversion, IR delay calculation and adjustment
Separate windows for overlays, RTA and EQ functions
New algorithms for EQ adjustment offering exceptional tracking of target responses
Predicted effects of EQ on the impulse response and waterfall can be viewed in the EQ panel and can update live as filter settings are adjusted
"Modal" filter setting for parametric EQ filters to aid in correcting modal decay
A summary of the new features can be found here

The front screen








The overlays window








The RTA window








Spectrogram display


----------



## Horse Tea

I do not find the download. Why? Can you please provide a link?:R


----------



## nheintz

Try this page,

http://www.roomeqwizard.com/


----------

